# Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

					Ab dem 27. August ist das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch über "Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien" im Handel und als Download verfügbar. Das Geschichtsmagazin ist ein großformatiges und mit besonders gutem Papier ausgestattetes Werk, das für jeden Hardware- und Spiele-interessierten viele spannende Infos bereithält.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*


----------



## ich558 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Dafür leg ich glatt den Playboy zur Seite


----------



## Bandicoot (15. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Ja kann man sich mal zulegen. Den Playboy  und das Wissensbuch natürlich.


----------



## Noxxphox (15. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

das klingt nach neuer lektüre


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Da brauch ich nur das Zimmer wechseln um so manches Schätzchen zu betrachten


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Ja kann man sich mal zulegen. Den Playboy  und das Wissensbuch natürlich.


 
Ja, sieht durchaus interessant aus. Beides 

Finde bloß die Spieleauswahl ein wenig schwach, nur sehr wenig aus dem letzten Jahrhundert dabei. Zudem hätte man statt nur einzelner Spiele einer Serie jeweils die ganze Serie vorstellen können.

Werde es mir aber trotzdem sicherlich zulegen, wenn ich es hier in Luxemburg finde, die Sonderausgaben machen sich hier leider sehr selten.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da brauch ich nur das Zimmer wechseln um so manches Schätzchen zu betrachten



Soviel Bewegung brauch ich nicht mal zu tätigen. Obwohl, die eigentliche Schatzkammer ist aus Platzgründen ja eigentlich im Keller


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Ähm, das reicht Dir nicht? 

• Doom/Quake (1993/1996)
• Tomb Raider (1996)
• GTA (1997)
• Unreal (1998)
• Half-Life 1 (1998) & Counter-Strike (2000) 
• Ultima (1980)
• Lucas-Arts-Adventures: MI, Zak (1982)
• Warcraft/Starcraft (1994, 1998)

Und dann haben wir gerade eben nicht so sehr die Serie in den Mittelpunkt gestellt, weil man sich ja wohl eher an legendäre Einzelspiele, denn an Serien erinnert. Da wäre dann für das einzelne Spiel auch nicht mehr viel Patz übrig gewesen. Und Battlefield ist halt nicht gleich Battlefield. Und Call of Duty schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## orca113 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Denke bei diesem Bookazine werde ich nicht zuschlagen. Dafür ist bei dem Inhalt zu schnell (mich und für meinen Geschmack) die Luft raus. Anders als etwa "So funktioniert ihr Computer" was ich mir schön ins Regal gestellt hab und immer mal wieder raushole um drin zu lesen oder was nachzuschlagen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ähm, das reicht Dir nicht?
> 
> • Doom/Quake (1993/1996)
> • Tomb Raider (1996)
> ...



kann nie genug davon geben 

Vorschläge wären etwa gewesen:

Leisure Suit Larry (Lafer, nicht Lovage)
Might & Magic/HoMM
Wizardry
Civilization
Wing Commander
Duke Nukem 3D
Die Siedler
Und etwas neuer: KotOR

Aber ich verstehe auch, dass ihr aus Platzgründen eventuell eine Auswahl treffen musstet. Schade ists aber trotzdem



> Und dann haben wir gerade eben nicht so sehr die Serie in den Mittelpunkt gestellt, weil man sich ja wohl eher an legendäre Einzelspiele, denn an Serien erinnert. Da wäre dann für das einzelne Spiel auch nicht mehr viel Patz übrig gewesen. Und Battlefield ist halt nicht gleich Battlefield. Und Call of Duty schon gleich gar nicht.


 
Battlefield und CoD haben ja auch keine Story, die von einem Spiel ins nächste weitererzählt wird; bei denen ist der Focus auf einzelne Titel absolut gerechtfertigt. Ansonsten fehlt halt gerne ein Teil des Gesamtbildes


----------



## Nottulner (19. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Dark Age of Camelot würde ich noch reinnehmen als einer der Urväter der MMOs


----------



## Bandicoot (21. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Battlefield und CoD haben ja auch keine Story, die von einem Spiel ins nächste weitererzählt wird;...............


 
Ach Nein Cod MW2 -> MW3 geht natlos über. Bei Battlefield stimmt das.


----------



## Cuddleman (27. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Aachen, Köln, Hamm und Hannover, da war alles super pünktlich in den Regalen der Bahnhofsfilialen.
 Zum lesen komme ich erst morgen, mal sehen ob es sich für mich auch dann gelohnt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (31. August 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Feedback wäre natürlich super-wichtig für uns.


----------



## Cuddleman (1. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Na, das war schon ein Feedback von mir!

Nun zum Heft.

Nach dem Lesen habe ich mich gefragt, warum brauchte es dieses Extra-Heft, "Hardware & Spielelegenden"?

Speziell z.B. der Prozessorbereich hätte m.M.n. im "IT-History" besser gepaßt, vor allem die noch detailierteren Angaben wären dort eine super Ergänzung gewesen.
Ansonsten waren die enthaltenen Angaben nur eine weitestgehende Wiederholung vom "IT-History"!

Aus dieser Sicht heraus, kristallisiert sich meine Ansicht, das man das Heft nur speziell zu den Spieletiteln hätte einschränken können, als Ergänzung, oder "Serienfolge" zur IT-History, eben mit eigenständigen ausführlichen Inhalt auf eine spezielle Sparte bezogen, sowie nur benannt als "Spielelegenden"

Deshalb ist es jedenfalls kein schlechtes Heft, aber es zeigt auch, das man in ein einziges Heft nicht alles wichtige (was z.B. diversen User'n hier im Thread fehlte) einbringen kann.

Es hinterläßt einen zwiespältiger Eindruck, wenn man "IT-History" gelesen hat und ich stellte mir deswegen die Frage, warum in beiden von mir genannten Heften, sich jeweilige Ergänzungen zu einem gemeinsamen Thema befinden müßen? 

Zukünftig sollte sich kein technisches Sammelsurium, an angeschnittenen geschichtsträchtigen Themen, in nur einem Heft befinden, sondern eine ausgiebig, inhaltlich fokusierte Heftausgabe, das sich als "IT-Wissensbuch-Thema Prozessoren" ausgibt.
Das entspräche zumindest dem "Neerd-Status" mit dem sich PCGH gern schmückt.

Mein Vorschlag: z.B. IT-History, oder IT-Wissensbuch mit speziell nur einem Heft und nur einem Thema zu CPU, Grafikkarten, u.a., als eigenständige Heftreihe mit der jetzigen Seitenanzahl und Druckqualität.


Alles andere gibt es schon mehr als genug und obendrein, ist die übliche PCGH-Printausgabe dafür schon dienlich.

Was mir sehr positiv aufgefallen ist, *es geht ja doch auch ohne Werbung*, halt aber eben für ~12€ und das empfinde ich, als optimal.

P.S.: "Auf dem Klo-Leser", so abwertend ist bisher noch keine PCGH-Printausgabe gewesen die ich gelesen habe, das man das Heft mit unwürdigen Düften umgibt, oder zweckfremdlich nach erfolgten Geschäft verwendet!


----------



## IluBabe (3. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Mech Warrior. Teil für Teil. Inklussive den Online Varianten mittlerweile


----------



## MotDaD (5. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Ich wäre ja froh, wenn ich es endlich mal lesen könnte. Da ich in ungefähr 20 Zeitungsläden das indirekte Vorgängerheft IT-History nicht bekommen habe, habe ich mich sehr gefreut, als ich gesehen habe, dass man dies auch im Bundle mit dem neuen Sonderheft (Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch) erwerben kann.

Also habe ich direkt das Bundle bestellt, bezahlt ... und seit dem passiert nichts mehr. Das Bundle wird im Shop immer noch nur als "Vorbestellbar" gelistet, obwohl in der Beschreibung zum Bundle immer wieder "Dieses Kombibundle ist erhältlich ab 20.08." steht.

Was läuft denn da schief mit dem Bundle, ein paar Informationen wären mal ganz nett.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Gibst Du mir bitte den Realnamen per PN?

Dann kann ich mal nachforschen.


----------



## Kaitou (5. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Ich finde das Bookazine sehr gelungen, ich habs mir direkt am Kiosk geholt. Der 3dfx Teil war meiner Meinung nach etwas zu kurz geraten (Voodoo 1 / Voodoo 2)
Die anderen 3D Beschleuniger hätten sich auch sehr gut gemacht (Matrox M3D, Rendition etc.) 
Im Peripherie Bereich wäre noch der Sidewinder Dual Strike ne Idee.  

Über Sticker oder Poster hätte ich mich ebenfalls riesig gefreut. 
1 oder 2 euro teurer wären dann auch kein Ding  Weiter so!


----------



## padawan1971 (5. September 2014)

Ein echt gelungenes Sonderheft *Daumen*


----------



## Cuddleman (6. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*



MotDaD schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja froh, wenn ich es endlich mal lesen könnte. Da ich in ungefähr 20 Zeitungsläden das indirekte Vorgängerheft IT-History nicht bekommen habe, ...



Das IT-History war noch bis Dienstag und teils auch noch Mittwoch in den von mir frequentierten Bahnhofsfilialen erhältlich. (also beide zeitgleich am gleichen Ort erhältlich)
Seit Freitag gibt es das definitiv dort nicht mehr, obwohl eigentlich noch so 3-8 Exemplare die Tage davor verfügbar waren. (am Donnerstag hat kein Dienstweg in die Bahnhofhallen geführt) 
Ich denke mal das es eine Rückführaktion ist, die dir in absehbarer Zeit im Bundle eines dieser Hefte zugänglich macht.
Ich persönlich hatte eher mit einer noch etwas längeren Verweildauer des IT-History in den Bahnhofsfilialen gerechnet, doch es lag die letzten drei Wochen fast wie Blei in den Regalen und nahm nur noch gelegentlich im vorhandenen Bestand ab. 
Wenn es im Bundle weiter veräußert werden kann, warum nicht. Damit kann man wenigstens die fast werbefreie Heft-Edition (nur Eigenwerbung für Computec) finanzieren.
Dazu wird Tilo sicherlich ausführlichere Angaben machen können!


----------



## PCGH_Chris (6. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Hallo Cuddleman,

danke erst einmal fürs Feedback!

Es stimmt, dass die Legenden thematisch recht nah an der IT-History angesiedelt ist; wir haben jedoch wo immer möglich darauf geachtet, Inhalte des History-Bookazines zu vermeiden und stattdessen andere Akzente zu setzen. So gibt es beispielsweise nur eine einzige Grafik im ganzen Heft, die so auch im History-BZ zu finden war. 

Viele andere Meilensteine (Celeron 300A, Riva TNT, Sandy Bridge) kommen dagegen im aktuellen BZ viel ausführlicher zum Zug. 

Der Spieleteil hätte vielleicht wirklich noch etwas ausführlicher ausfallen können; wir haben diesen aber schon während der Produktion deutlich aufgestockt, denn ursprünglich war er noch knapper geplant 

Danke auch für deine Anregungen; wir planen gerade die nächsten Themen und haben im Wesentlichen genau das vor, was du auch angesprochen hast. Also stay tuned 

Viele Grüße!
Chris



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Na, das war schon ein Feedback von mir!
> 
> Nun zum Heft.
> 
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Das IT-History war noch bis Dienstag und teils auch noch Mittwoch in den von mir frequentierten Bahnhofsfilialen erhältlich. (also beide zeitgleich am gleichen Ort erhältlich)
> Seit Freitag gibt es das definitiv dort nicht mehr, obwohl eigentlich noch so 3-8 Exemplare die Tage davor verfügbar waren. (am Donnerstag hat kein Dienstweg in die Bahnhofhallen geführt)
> Ich denke mal das es eine Rückführaktion ist, die dir in absehbarer Zeit im Bundle eines dieser Hefte zugänglich macht.



Printhefte haben immer eine bestimmte Angebotsdauer. Die ist in dem Fall halt überschritten. Seit Ende August dürfen eigentlich keine Hefte mehr ausliegen.


----------



## XD-User (8. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Printhefte haben immer eine bestimmte Angebotsdauer. Die ist in dem Fall halt überschritten. Seit Ende August dürfen eigentlich keine Hefte mehr ausliegen.


 
Dann habe ich ja Glück gehabt heute noch eine ergattern zu können


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Bei der IT-History, ja. Die Legenden sind noch länger im Handel.


----------



## kmf (10. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Huhu Chris, lang nix mehr von dir gelesen ... 

Heft werd ich mir holen. 

Appropos Meilensteine: Ich hab noch eine Legende hier rumliegen. Einen der ersten 1GHz Athlons Slot A nebst passendem Unterbau. Falls nicht vorhanden und Interesse besteht seitens der Redaktion fürs Redaktionsmuseum pn me.


----------



## DeepBlue23 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

Auf Seite 155 muss der Redaktion doch ein Fehler unterlaufen sein - wie kann man Max Payne 3 und Deus Ex: Human Revolution als totalen Reinfall bezeichnen?


----------



## ashura hades (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Printhefte haben immer eine bestimmte Angebotsdauer. Die ist in dem Fall halt überschritten. Seit Ende August dürfen eigentlich keine Hefte mehr ausliegen.


 Das ist spannend, ich habe mein Heft Ende September gekauft, im normalen Zeitschriftenladen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Legendäre Hardware und Spieleserien: Das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch*

So, hier kündigen wir die Neuauflage von So funzt ihr PC an:  So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen


----------

